# Dianabol and Anavar Cycle



## MarkyMark88

Alright, so I am looking to do this cycle. I already have the Dianabol but did not purchase the Anavar yet. I am wondering if i should be taking anything else besides Anavar. I have heard a lot about taking some test to keep my gains. Also I am going to be buying so Alpha Lipoic Acid 600mg or Milk Thistle, I havent made up my mind yet. I am 18 years old, 5'8" 145 pounds. Stocky lookin guy but looking to get big quick. I was wondering what kind of cycle I should start out with and if Test will be necessary for me. Give me a holler.


----------



## freddee

I take it that this is your first cycle, and a lot of people will tell you you are too young, you certainly don't seem to have done all your research, but then again you are doing some of that now, and I bye the way I don't think you are ready!!

Anavar is usually used for a cutting cycle and is quite expensive for what it is, do you have any of your ancilaries ready for PCT or to help in case some of the sides these AAS are known to cause, rear their ugly head, ALA is an anti oxydent that might have some weight loss properties, Milk thistle is a product that helps your liver cope with extra stress put on it by oral steroids, that and plenty of water would help.

If it was my first cycle I would do a testosterone only cycle and probably use use something like Sustanon, and jab monday and friday, giving me about 600 mg a week for 10 weeks then complete a full PCT to help you keep your gains and to kick start your HPTA as quick as possible.

The first thing I would do is do a lot more reasearch into the issues raised and then you will be better informed to make the choices, and know what to do should any problems arise!!!


----------



## London1976

18 and just over 10st. Why you wanna rush, I'm guessing you ain't been training for 5 years or so. I'm also guessing your diet isn't up to scratch. Keep training and clean bulk. Once you start you won't stop, not like I know cause I'm a 98% natty, lol


----------



## Mikeelarge

Ok so your 18, you've met a girl and you wanna impress her right? By hitting the roids with out proper understanding of them or even having given training and nutrition a go first is not the way to do it fella.


----------



## 3752

the guys are correct you seem to be wanting to do this for the wrong reasons....believe me i started when i was 18 and wasted alot of years not knowing whati was doing.....

ask yourself do you eat 6-7 meals a day? do you consume 1.5g per lb of proten per day?

do you consume good complex carbs most of the time? if the answer is no t any of these questions then i would advise you to not use steroids unil you have a better understanding in what they require to build good clean gains.....

on a side note their is no need to use anything else with D/bol fora first cycle....


----------



## Hard Trainer

Welcome to the forum


----------

